# Honor Guard Classes?



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

Does anyone know of classes being held for honor guards? Any information would be great, all the classes I have found online are waaaaaayyy out of state.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Our guys trained under the Old Guard out of Arlington National Cemetary. Wasn't necessarily cheap way to do it but it pays to be trained by the best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

The MA National Guard used to offer honor guard training....don't know if they still do, but it's worth a few phone calls.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

There is a National honor guard academy the last week of August in Conneticut. Here is the link...

Home Page


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Steve, you find one let me know.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

will do scotty too hotty, lol. What happened to you guys sat? And thanks for all the replies, will look into it.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I have USCG Precision Drill Team offers training. They can travel upon request. Great training. I am looking to team my HG up with another department as well for training so anyone interested please PM me.


----------

